# lowriders



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont understand why ppl use the lowrider guides for spinning rods...this makes no sense to me...i get that most that use them use braid,and braid is thin,and they get just as good of distances as mono and reg. alconite guides(stripper guide of 40 or 50), but it seems to me that braid plus regular alconite stripper(size 40/50 instead of the lowriders 20 i think) would mean an even further cast because frction would be so low.maybe ive got it all wrong, i dont know..someone wanna help me out?


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Low Riders*

Check with Sgt. Slough in the moderator in the NJ forum. He has volumes of information on the concept. Also I threw his 1507 with the low riders at a recent tournament and it was Amazzzzzzzzzzzzzing, and I'm not a spinning guy as a matter of fact I only own one. At the same fishing tournament Gary Born took a few casts and I believe he is building one he was also impressed.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The theory with lowriders is the faster you can throttle the coils thrown from the reel the better. It does seem against conventional wisdom but the effect of friction from a sudden choke at the first guide is less than the friction of a gradual throttle spread down three or four guides.

Here is a pic of the first lowrider guide and the line flowing through it.










The decrease in weight is another important consideration. The lowriders weigh next to nothing so rod recovery is instantaneous; there is no “whip” causing line slap down the rod. The faster the rod quiets the smoother the line flows through the guides.



chris storrs said:


> i get that most that use them use braid,and braid is thin,and they get just as good of distances as mono and reg. alconite


The distance gain realized using braid instead of mono is significant (in spinning tackle). For me it hovers between 6% and 10%. With mono I threw 589ft OTG using my Basia, 12lb test and a borrowed tournament length 1509 rung conventional. With braid on my lowrider rung 1507, I am just shy of 650ft OTG. 

Neil Mackellow did some tests with lowriders using mono and realized distance gains, much to his surprise over spinning rods typically rung. I will try to find his repost of his two part report / magazine article. It is an interesting read.

Here are two pics of my rod.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*blcag?*

Are those the Fuji BLCAG guides and is that the correct orientation for wrapping them(single foot facing the reel)?I saw those and were considering wrapping a rod with them.BTW nice reel.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The guides are Fugi LCSG series.



















The first guide above the reel is set “reversed” to eliminate line being thrown over it.

The reel is a Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia QD45










Aloha and mahalo and welcome to Pier and Surf!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BB Casting with lowrider guides*

http://www.fishing-forum.info/showthread.php?t=2903


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks...so more friction on one guide and alot less on the others plus no line wrapped guides equals a further and safer cast..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*BlackBeards's Lowrider Report*

Thanks Orest, that is part two; for those interested here is the link to part one.

http://www.fishing-forum.info/showthread.php?t=2902

I have only casted my lowrider rod once with mono and I cracked off (.31 running line .75 shocker). 

I don't think I'll be changing to mono anytime soon  but BlackBeard's report is an interesting read.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Low Riders*

Very Interesting.I want to try a set of these but am afraid that the big mono (30# big game) I use may be too stiff and produce line slap.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

I would tape the guides in place and take several test casts. Have some with you to watch you line form the side to determine spacing, line slap etc. My concern woulf be the shock leader knot also.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Will these guides also improve distance in convetional rods or are they just for fixed spool only. Has anyone tried them convetionally yet and if so what would the set up be.

CB


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

in a catalog ive got they have them for conventional reels...ive never used them though


----------

